# Mendelssohn - String Quartet 2 op.13 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The ghost of Beethoven is never far away in Mendelssohn's 2nd quartet, especially LvB's op.132 (my next blog project - I was partway through it when it was interrupted by this quartet) but Mendelssohn's song 'Frage' (Question) is the other big influence. Many great performances here and even other impressive accounts didn't make the final list (New, Zealand, LaSalle, Cherubini, Arriaga, Casal, Ragazze, etc). The margins between the 'even better' list and higher rated recordings is pretty small. Hope this guide gives you a few ideas about one of my favourite string quartets.

Here's a wonderful live performance from the Tetzlaff Quartet for you to enjoy. 






Well Recommended

Aurora
Henschel
Afiara
Guarneri
Emerson
Carmina
Sorrel
Sine Nomine
Doric
ABQ
Bartholdy
Ysaye
Klenke
Hausmusik

*Even better 

Minetti* - this nice Hannsler recording is thoughtful, intelligent and well-recorded.
*Minguet* - beautifully proportioned, unmannered recording with lots of fine inner detail.
*Gewandhaus* - as above with a bit more clout.
*Escher* - a little mannered but glorious recording. Excellent final movement.
*Vermeer* - missed this the first time round but I found it in my cd racks, listened and immediately put it in. Check out the pizzicatos. They are glorious.
*Melos* - the Melos definitely like their rhythms sprung but they play really well and with lots of character.
*Chiaroscuro* - colourful and fresh, love the way they go from fast to slow so organically and their tone is haunting
*Mosaiques* - I have a problem here. Those earthy dissonances sound great on gut strings. I adore the sound of the Mosaiques too. My issue is regarding pacing. As brilliant as the rest is, the limited vibrato and slower speeds means that it feels a little empty in places.
*Leipzig* - shaped beautifully, flow and movement are immense. Really this is quartet playing beyond reproach.
*Takacs* - like the Talichs the Takacs really excel in the finale and they're impressive elsewhere too. This could have been higher but the sound is a little dry and particularly affects the sound of the cello. However it's still a mighty fine performance and ensemble is, as expected, top class.

*Extra Special

Sacconi* - committed, passionate and refreshing. That finale fairly bursts out of your speakers. In fact, just buy the Champs Hill 4cd cycle this is from (all young, talented quartets). It's a cracker.
*Elias* - lyrical with beautiful tone. The Elias turn the quartet into a masterpiece but maybe take the 3rd movement a little too quickly. Otherwise an emotional hug of a recording.
*Ebene* - they play a bit fast and loose with tempos but great sound and vision. Bracing and reactive.
*Artemis* - great recording and balances. Snappy, low on vibrato but high on charm.
*Calidore* - superb passion, energy and strength with a recorded sound to die for.
*Mandelring* - stunning sound and playing but it's quite a serious performance. How you respond to that will dictate your reaction to it. If you want a more smiling performance look elsewhere.
*Eroica* - simply gorgeous period instrument performance that captures the passion and the fun far more than the Mosaiques, for me.
*Tetzlaff* - deeply felt and honest with superb playing. Intricate and responsive music-making in state of the art sound.
*Pacifica* - this is beautifully phrased and articulate and and picks up in intensity. The 3rd movement is positively delightful and may be the best on here. Check the level of detail.
*Modigliani* - I didn't like the Modigliani's sound when I first heard their #6 but now love it. This performance is even better.
*Talich* - slightly dry recorded sound but when you play a quartet with this commitment it's gonna win thru. The finale is a tour de force.
*Arod* - some will rate this spirited performance even higher than me. The Arods really steam into this quartet (they are a powerful bunch elsewhere too). Its less subtle but highly enjoyable.


*Top Pick

Tinalley* - weight, strength, emotional clarity, clear lines, superb pacing and a lovely, thick recorded sound. This has it all for me.
*Van Kuijk* - this 2022 release is an absolute beauty! The Van Kuijk play with judicious use of vibrato, a delightful sweet tone and a clarity that is hard to match in the final two movements (the 3rdcm9vement is as good as you coukd wish). Inner detail is exemplary and its all caught in demonstration quality sound. Stunning.


----------

